# Press D to watch in HD



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

How do I remove this? TWC streams almost all the channels in HD from the lower 1-100 and 1200+ I have all the channels I normally watch in my favorites like 2, 4, 7,11 etc. When i change the channel on any of these i get this prompt and if i Press D it takes me to the 12xx equivalent which is also in HD. So is there anyway to get rid of this prompt?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Guessing you have a little biddy one.... tv that is.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

Not a helpful comment! All my Tv's are HD, this is a issue with the software and how the cable card is being interpreted by Tivo i suspect. I don't believe there is an option to turn this off.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Try removing the duplicated 12xx HD channels from your Channel List.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

That is a lot of channels i have to manually exclude. I'll look into it. thanks


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

For me, one of the great things about using a TiVo with FiOS is that SEARCHes *ONLY* return shows and movies on the channels that I subscribe to. With a FiOS STB or DVR, all of the Premium channels are returned when you SEARCH for a movie. With my new Roamio, yes I did have to sit down and eliminate a few hundred channels but now it's done, SEARCHes work great, and if / when I get the new software I'll see if I ever get the "Press D..." message.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

I went through and eliminated about 100 checked off channels in the upper scan that we don't watch. What i found is that while it does not give the option to press D for HD it does have a slight lag when changing channels now. I guess it is either deal with the lag or the prompt. shame


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Jetspeedz said:


> ...What i found is that while it does not give the option to press D for HD it does have a slight lag when changing channels now...


As a retired Senior Citizen, I watch (recorded) shows at all hours of the day. There's a big thread here about 'Blue Spinning Circle of Death'. I only see that during Prime Time and maybe on the weekends. New TiVos (compared to my S1 and ReplayTVs) just love to talk to 'Mother' - all that data (pictures, descriptions, birth dates, etc...) has to be kept somewhere.

You could try re-selecting those channels and see if the lag disappears, or you could wait and see if it gets better outside of Prime Time. I can't see what you did creating the lag...


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

I contacted Tivo about this and apparently they are aware of it and suggested is provide feedback on their website b/c like most issues unless they get a lot of complaints they will not bump up new issues as a priority. I filled out the feedback and sent it but more people need to do the same to fix this. Oh well


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Is this message really that bothersom? Really? It's so small and last as long as the banner. It's not like it shows up in the middle of the screen in the middle of the show!


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

That is not the point, to some yes it is bothersome when it was not there prior to the update! The lag is a bigger problem that Tivo is aware of.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Jetspeedz said:


> That is not the point, to some yes it is bothersome when it was not there prior to the update! The lag is a bigger problem that Tivo is aware of.


I have no lag so it must be isolated. I'm happy with this update are there things I still don't like sure but TiVo is not going to tailor its software to please me 100%. Nor should anyone else think that.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

No one is asking for specifics and I'm very happy hey are still developing the software, but updates that introduce issues are called "bugs" and need to be addressed. When Tivo themselves admits there is a known issue than enough said!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Jetspeedz said:


> No one is asking for specifics and I'm very happy hey are still developing the software, but updates that introduce issues are called "bugs" and need to be addressed. When Tivo themselves admits there is a known issue than enough said!


Again I have no lag. In fact my minis are faster in playing recordings and the dreaded audio drop coming out or in to TiVo central is all but gone. I haven't had a blue spinning circle either and all is working great!


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

Read post #7, the lag is a result of eliminating duplicate HD channels to remove the prompt. Glad you are not having issues but it is a known problem Tivo is aware of so enough said.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Jetspeedz said:


> Read post #7, the lag is a result of eliminating duplicate HD channels to remove the prompt. Glad you are not having issues but it is a known problem Tivo is aware of so enough said.


Is it just hd? I've eliminated ever sd channel in the lists that has an HD channel and no lag.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

No, it has nothing to do with SD. This is why you are not seeing the lag, comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Jetspeedz said:


> No, it has nothing to do with SD. This is why you are not seeing the lag, comparing apples to oranges here.


So HD channels being removed from the available channels create a lag but not removing SD channels. Not seeing why they would be different they are channels regardless of resolution. But I guess anything is possible.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Jetspeedz said:


> That is a lot of channels i have to manually exclude. I'll look into it. thanks


I removed hundreds of channels from my Comcast lineup, it only takes about 10 minutes and done.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

joewom said:


> So HD channels being removed from the available channels create a lag but not removing SD channels. Not seeing why they would be different they are channels regardless of resolution. But I guess anything is possible.


The OP does not have any SD channels because TWC has a auto tune to HD feature. So if the OP selects channel 2 it will be in HD and not SD. The problem is the new TiVo feature thinks 2 is an SD channel and the watch in HD just sends him to an exact HD duplicate channel in the 1200 range.

in order for him to do what you did he would have to remove all the auto tune to HD channels in the lower channel list and keep the duplicates in the 1200 range. The OP wants to keep the lower auto tune to HD channels and eliminate the upper HD duplicates.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> The OP does not have any SD channels because TWC has a auto tune to HD feature. So if the OP selects channel 2 it will be in HD and not SD. The problem is the new TiVo feature thinks 2 is an SD channel and the watch in HD just sends him to an exact HD duplicate channel in the 1200 range.
> 
> in order for him to do what you did he would have to remove all the auto tune to HD channels in the lower channel list and keep the duplicates in the 1200 range. The OP wants to keep the lower auto tune to HD channels and eliminate the upper HD duplicates.


I get that I am wondering how removing HD channeles creates a lag and removing SD channels does not.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't imagine why anyone would want to watch SD instead of HD. We call that SD stuff FuzzVision in my house!

If your getting the D-Prompt your watching FuzzVision!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

heifer624 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to watch SD instead of HD.


WAY LESS DISK SPACE.

I can then download to a computer faster, and watch in VLC on my iPad.

Even my 128 gig iPad wouldn't hold very many shows in HD..

(..and yes, I do also [try to] download via the Tivo app, but it's very unreliable...)

I record most documentaries and such in SD.. and have changed _most_ of my prime time shows to record in HD..


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I removed hundreds of channels from my Comcast lineup, it only takes about 10 minutes and done.


I removed them as well, the issue is now the introduced lag that Tivo is aware of. Hopefully this is resolved with a future update.


----------

